# Fishing report Garden City Pier



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey all,

Just got back into town from Garden City after a week of Vacation.
Flounder were plentiful caught several between 12-18 inches........fish with mud minnows on a flounder rig! They were having the Mackerel tourney the first 2 days i was there. Not much was caught on Saturday....but Sunday was a different story. School after school of Menhaden were coming in from the south. Biggest Mackerel caught that i saw was About 4lbs caught about an hour after the first school came by the pier. Saw quite a few jumping in an among the schools of Menhaden on Sunday and Monday. A few were caught the rest of the week. Several schools of Greenbacks made appearances through out the weekend. Caught several Whiting but nothing to write home about. PInfish were being caught all week. Caught a few small blues, again.....nothing to write home about. Several large skates/Stingrays caught all week. Small Sharks were present all week....first fish i caught was small Black Tip Shark. I also heard (but did'nt see any) pompano's being caught. ANd for the most part the Big sharks were'nt hanging around Like i have seen in the past few years. oh yeah BEWARE of the Kids fishing with or without any parental supervision....saw to many snarled, crossed lines......a couple of guys about lost it on sunday....myself included
BUt for the most part the older kids did real well all week......heck one of them taught how to snag the Menhaden with a spanish rig. And once again all the Locals were a big help answering some of my many questions. 
Ray


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

hey ray,

missed you on friday night, but the rain probably sent you to the pink pony.....

anyway glad to hear you had some good fishing. i made it to the pier on tuesday with my sone and caught some small blues, used em for bait that night and caught some sand sharks and a big stingray that drew a big crowd of bar goers.  

did not get back there after that, fished the surf at our campground and got a few more sand sharks, fished the gulfstream and did well on kings, amberjack and cuda. 

going back next year!

cheers
jerry


----------



## rijanssonrijansson (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Jerry,

I was there for awhile, But i was'nt catching anything and it was gettin a little busy on the pier.......Rain did'nt help either. And i stayed away from the Pink Pony much to my wife's delight! <chuckle> All in all it was'nt a bad week....fishing was little slow this year for me. I did'nt get as chance to go to the gulfstream this year. Glad to hear you caught some fish at the pier! Especially the Stingray.......saw quite a few being caught while i was there. Maybe we can meet up next year if you go down again

Ray


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

"and it was gettin a little busy on the pier"

i didn't notice

OTOH i can see why emmanuel likes it there, the bikini quotient is quite high even on a rainy night.  

my wife can't wait to go back she is targeting the first two weeks of june for next year. good for me, too!! 

BTW the gulfstream trip was very well run by captain dave and mate brian on the new sea rake out of cap'n dick's marina. bad news is i learned that its not my kind of fishing. a bit of a let down as i had wanted to take that kind of trip for years, no knocks on the boat or crew, they did a great job and we caught as many or more than any other boat that day. i owould reccommend the boat, its just not for me. next year i would be more likely to rent a skiff from them and fish the inlet a bit, or take my son out bottom fishing on the head boat.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Bikinis? What bikinis? I just go for the fishing, the bikinis are a nice addon though. That pier has been very good to me and it is tied with 2nd Ave Pier as my favorite.


----------

